# Any lads in Wrexham North Wales



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Any lads in Wrex able to help a lad get fit an bulked?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

What you looking at??


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol...U near the area mate?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I live in Wrexham


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Sound mate...an me man. Used to go to TF Wrexham, but lost my way! (shame!) Still payin for it tho, so gonna get back into it big time man. Where u go mate?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

TF too


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice one mate....many left to go to DW now? TF gettin a bit run down. Im Jim btw if u aint guessed...lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A few have left but complain of no atmosphere or enough equipment in DW.

TF supposedly gone in partnership with Barclays and are expecting all gyms to be upgraded.

I like the place as its got plenty of stuff there and DB's go up to 60kg and its got a lot of stuff compared to anywhere else in the area.

Quite a few lads on here train in there also


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for that mate....planin to head back on Sat & Sun....work is causing me to get fat and gettin the time to train is non-existant mate


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Bout 15mins from there - Mold

Had a look round DW, liked the look of it.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

HI bud....nice one where u train lad?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Train in Buckley as there's no decent gym's in Mold.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

It any good mate? Wats ur size at the mo man?


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah mate I'm from Wrexham, ruabon area, best gym is valhalla propa spit n saw dust gym


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Thnx powerhouse, you been at the trainin long lad?


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

About 4 years roughly mate, u?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Not long.....just gettin into it an lookin local lads to help.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

powerhousepeter said:


> Yeah mate I'm from Wrexham, ruabon area, best gym is valhalla propa spit n saw dust gym


Do you not go to Burkey's gym??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep I'm from Wrexham


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

powerhousepeter said:


> Yeah mate I'm from Wrexham, ruabon area, best gym is valhalla propa spit n saw dust gym


Do ya train there, need to move to a proper gym


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Gym A Holiic in Ruabon is a good gym


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Do you not go to Burkey's gym??


I have done recently, I trained at craigs valhalla for 3 years then I bought all my own stuff, got a decent set up at home, but recently with it being cold I've gone to burkeys, that's quite a gud gym to be fair


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Linny said:


> Gym A Holiic in Ruabon is a good gym


Yeah Its good, do u know the woman who runs it? Mair? Think she competes or used to


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

powerhousepeter said:


> Yeah Its good, do u know the woman who runs it? Mair? Think she competes or used to


Don't think she competes any more but she is still in good shape (Body wise)


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

powerhousepeter said:


> Yeah mate I'm from Wrexham, ruabon area, best gym is valhalla propa spit n saw dust gym


I went and had a look at Valhalla not long back. I'm not adverse to slumming it but the place was a complete sh*thole: foam padding coming off the benches, crap all over the floor, walls falling down, machines in various states of disrepair. Might once have been a good non-commerical, but not anymore.

I'll have to check these places in ruabon out sometime.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

powerhousepeter said:


> Yeah Its good, do u know the woman who runs it? Mair? Think she competes or used to


Yes I know Mair, she's a fantastic woman, makes you feel at home & she has a bloody wicked laugh & a no bullsh1t approach


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

So any recommendations on the best gym around then?


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

bayman said:


> I went and had a look at Valhalla not long back. I'm not adverse to slumming it but the place was a complete sh*thole: foam padding coming off the benches, crap all over the floor, walls falling down, machines in various states of disrepair. Might once have been a good non-commerical, but not anymore.
> 
> I'll have to check these places in ruabon out sometime.


yeah i see what your saying, before i left things like padding and walls were starting to get tatty, if stuff like that hasnt been repaired then fair dooz, yeah as far as hardcore gyms go ruabon the the next best, or you could train at mine for £5 a week haha


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

jimmy liverpool said:


> So any recommendations on the best gym around then?


ruabon is good mate, but for a bit more you could go TF which is nicer and more modern, depends what atmosphere ur after too i guess


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah shes no messing, always got on well with her, went to school with her son


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

powerhousepeter said:


> ruabon is good mate, but for a bit more you could go TF which is nicer and more modern, depends what atmosphere ur after too i guess


hi lad...yeh i'm a member of TF. was just wonderin is this the best one about?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm at RPM Fitness studio at the mo, any one now the price to start at Gym A Holic


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm at RPM Fitness studio at the mo, any one now the price to start at Gym A Holic


I'm sure Mair charges £4 session but don't quote me on that


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks will have to go and have look


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah or it's summat like £7-8 a week if ur member


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

How do mate..you ok?


----------



## onskidrow (Jan 29, 2011)

People having a laugh if they think Gymahoic is better than the Valhalla. It hasn't got half the equipment. I've trained at the Valhalla for a few years now and for me its the best training gym in the area. Its a bit rough and ready and I agree some of the benches need recovering but the machines work fine and a far better than the ones in Total fitness and fitness first. If you trying to build a physique best place to be. If you want to look good in your best gym wear then probably not the place for you

The guy who runs it knows his stuff too and there's some good lads there


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

onskidrow said:


> People having a laugh if they think Gymahoic is better than the Valhalla. It hasn't got half the equipment. I've trained at the Valhalla for a few years now and for me its the best training gym in the area. Its a bit rough and ready and I agree some of the benches need recovering but the machines work fine and a far better than the ones in Total fitness and fitness first. If you trying to build a physique best place to be. If you want to look good in your best gym wear then probably not the place for you
> 
> The guy who runs it knows his stuff too and there's some good lads there


I agree, I always viewed training there as such a kick cus everyone else is bigger stronger and it's got a proper atmosphere, if I didn't have such a good set up at home I'd still be training there, scared to go back now, told Craig I was going to train at home for a month it's now been nearly 3 years lol, craigs a top bloke too


----------

